
Maggots could revolutionize the global food supply. Here’s how - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/07/03/maggots-could-revolutionize-global-food-supply-heres-how/
======
Razengan
Off-topic Peeve: Titles ending with “Here’s how”, “This is why”, “Click to
find out”

Why? Has some ““study”” decided that this gets more reads?

And that isn’t the article’s actual heading either.

------
aurizon
quite possibly doable, if they can find a way to make large grubs flourish on
a prepared wood waste mix - in effect like land based shrimps .
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witchetty_grub](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witchetty_grub)
The Australian Aboriginals use one such grub. Might be a good high protein
animal feed - they might not hit the cocktail circuit right away.

